# Miller's 2019-2020 Backyard Lawn Journal



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey folks,

Yesterday I took the plunge and put Round Up down in the backyard. It's approximately 3000sqft.
I had a decent yard but the crazy mix of grass types since 1976 have made it unbearable to look at it the summer time. 
I'm going to do a dormant seeding with the following grass type.

Super Turf 2 which is 93% Firecracker SLS, Summer, Spyder LS and Titanium 2LS Turf Type Tall Fescue. 7% Kelly Kentucky Bluegrass.

I have a company coming out to aerate, seed, apply penn-mulch and cover with straw.
I will be fertilizing using Carbon-X in late spring and fall and using Milo in the summer.

So I'm hoping for a good snow-covered winter. I'll provide photos as soon as I can.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Miller_Low_Life Good luck! Well be needing pics!!


----------

